# ceviche de camarón



## Kimica

Estoy haciendo una comparación entre un texto en espanyol y su traducción en inglés y quiero saber que es "ceviche de camarón". El traductor ha dejado el término en espanyol 

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## outkast

Here are some recipes. And as you´ll see it´s not just Mexican.


----------



## Kimica

But what exactly is it please?!


----------



## outkast

Weeell, it´s a dish, it´s called Ceviche. It doesn´t get translated and "camarón" is shrimp... now really...


----------



## Kimica

there is no need to be sarcastic with me. You should appreciate that in my culture we don't eat ceviche/seviche, therefore I can not fully comprehend EXACTLY what it is. I have understood from the link that it is a dish but would like a better explanation...

Thank you


----------



## outkast

Your are welcome!


----------



## Kimica

Please could someone give me a better explanation of what ceviche/seviche is?


----------



## profe105

Kimica,

Ceviche is a fish dish.  If you do a Google search, you will find plenty of recipes for it in English.  It is popular not only in Mexico, but in lots of Latin American countries (I'm not sure about Spain).

By the way, most people use an x when referring to México or any adjectives that derive from it: _mexicano_, not _mejicano_.


----------



## Filis Cañí

It is fish or shrimp "cooked" in lime juice, with chopped onions or whatever. The fish is never actually cooked with heat, but the acid in the lime juice really "cooks" it.


----------



## balexy

*Ceviche usually also contains coriander, onions and tomatoes, all of them 'cooked' in lemon juice .... the flavor of it and the consistency of the fish is similar to raw fish found in sushi ........ I hope this gives you a better idea. *
** 
*I was also looking for a translation, just to confirm my theory that this term is not translated.*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

The dictionary accepts *cebiche*, *ceviche*, *seviche* and *sebiche* (in my humble opinion the first is the best one).

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cebiche

It's a national dish in Peru, and it's made of raw fresh fish (and sometimes shellfish) cooked by lots of lemon juice (lemons here have a really really sharp and delicious taste), and with vegetables as side dish: lettuce, corn, onion, manioc or sweet potato.

http://media.peru.info/Catalogo/Attach/7405.jpg

Regards,


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Erasmo:

En México, Chile y Perú, se prepara el cebiche, cada uno distinto del otro, he comido los tres, no solo en restaurante, sino "de casa".


----------



## patito_curioso

"ceviche" for most Mexicans (living in Mexico) is a threaded meat of fish which has slightly marinated in lime juice (kind of tartaran meat, to put it this way), to which various other ingredients such as diced tomatoes, chopped onion, cilantro and "chile verde" (smaller version of the jalapeño) are added.


----------



## Mindymaiden

El ceviche no solo se hace con pescado, también con pollo o con bananas verdes, el principio es que el ingrediente principal se cocine en limón...!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

I forgot, an important ingredient in a peruvian cebiche recipe is the "*ají*", and the "hotter" the better. I believe that in the United States you know it that just as chili or chilli pepper, but there are lots of kinds of "*ají*", at least in Peru, and lots of ways to make *ají sauces*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aji_pepper
http://www.peruvianpeppers.com/

Regards,


----------



## patito_curioso

As for food, I have found out that regional variations is a killer in translations. That is why I commented that "threaded meat of fish" was valid for most Mexicans (living in Mexico). I have seen variations (in Canada by some Peruvian friends) who besides aji, add some sliced ginger.
      Personally, for translating or understanding a term (especially in cooking), it is more practical to get the info about the region.

Cheers, ceviche co-nationals from the Americas


----------



## Eva Maria

Kimica,

Hace poco traduje un plato llamado "Ceviche Rojo", cuyo principal ingrediente eran las gambas rojas:

Red Shrimp Ceviche 

"Ceviche", al ser un nombre genérico de un plato típico, no se traduce. Si se quiere especificar que se trata de una especialidad "exótica", siempre se podría añadir:

Mexican Red Shrimp Ceviche / Mexican Shrimp Ceviche

NOTE: Prefiero "shrimp" a "prawn" para distinguir a la gamba mediterránea.

EM


----------



## patito_curioso

I couldn't agree more (Estic absolutament d'accord) more with "shrimp" and "prawn". 

Cheers


----------



## softgirl

Hola yo soy de Perú , y la verdad es que solo he probado el que es de aca, como te dicen arriba, no solo es con pescado ,contiene aji, lechuga, limon,sal,... aquí es una comida muy típica del país,y como es "típica" de un país, almenos hasta donde se podría traducir ya que en ingles no hay una palabra que signifique lo mismo . 







Las correcciones se aceptan con mucho gusto


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

softgirl said:


> Hola, yo soy de Perú, y la verdad es que sólo he probado el que es de acá, como te dicen arriba, no sólo es con pescado, contiene ají, lechuga, limón, sal... aquí es una comida muy típica del país, y como es "típica" de un país, al menos ¿hasta dónde se podría traducir? ya que en inglés no hay una palabra que signifique lo mismo.
> 
> las correcciones se aceptan con mucho gusto


----------



## zumac

Here's the definition of ceviche from the WR dictionary.

m. amer. Plato que se prepara con pescado o marisco crudo cortado en trozos pequeños y preparado en un adobo de jugo de limón o naranja agria, cebolla picada, sal y especias picantes.


Saludos.


----------



## Singinswtt11

Hello!

I was wondering if either spelling is okay or if there is a preference or what? I've seen it spelled both ways and I was curious.

Thanks guys!


----------



## EraTelecaster

As long as I know, only Ceviche is accepted... I hope my reply is useful


----------



## rap.parsons

I am pretty certain that "ceviche" is the correct form, but I have seen "cebiche" many times in Ecuador and Peru in recent years.


----------



## Raeltoc

Hi
*Cebiche* is a peruvian dish also known as _*seviche*_(rarely used)


----------



## fsabroso

Singinswtt11 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if either spelling is okay or if there is a preference or what? I've seen it spelled both ways and I was curious.
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
Spanish recognized both forms, ceviche and cebiche, as correct:
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cebiche

Preference? in Perú, where we eat it frequently and there are many many places which serve it; it's "ceviche" with "v".

More on that:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceviche
http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/CevicheNotes.htm 

regards.


----------



## la_machy

In my state with a long extension of sea I only have seen 'ceviche', so far.


Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Según el DRAE

*ceviche**.*

* 1.     * m._ Am._ *cebiche.*


_Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados


_Pues yo soy americana y jamás lo he escrito con *b*.


----------



## didakticos

Janis Joplin said:


> Según el DRAE
> 
> *ceviche**.*
> 
> * 1.     * m._ Am._ *cebiche.*
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> 
> _Pues yo soy americana y jamás lo he escrito con *b*.


In Costa Rica, as far as I know, is _*ceviche*_.

The wiki accepts the three ways (_ceviche_, _cebiche_, and _seviche_) although the tittle states _*ceviche*_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceviche


----------



## Raeltoc

_Cebiche_ is a national dish and everybody in Perú uses that name. Some people write it as _ceviche_ because it is identically pronounced.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

We use cebiche and ceviche as well. Seviche is rarely used.


----------



## BBGirl

How is ceviche pronouced?

with a "k" sound or an "s" sound?

Many thanks,
BB


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

BBGirl said:


> How is ceviche pronouced?
> 
> with a "k" sound or an "s"/"th" sound?
> 
> Many thanks,
> BB


----------



## :) Spanish-keyboard Ñ=

NUEVA PREGUNTA --HILOS UNIDOS​
Yo quiero un ceviche de camarones marinados en limón y con especias.
I want a SOMETHING of marinated shrimp in lemon and with spices.
¿Qué quiere decir ceviche en inglés?


----------



## flljob

Ceviche es una palabra peruana, probablemente quechua. Es un guiso hecho con pescado crudo. También existe la variante cebiche.


----------



## pubman

También aqui se llama 'ceviche'.


----------



## flljob

Perdón, hay controversia en cuanto a la etimología. Unos dicen que es palabra española que se origina de _sebo_.


----------



## sdgraham

pubman said:


> También aqui se llama 'ceviche'.


Aquí también (EEUU)


----------



## nike20008

I want a  shrimp cebiche marinated in lemon and with spices .

"marinated in lemon and with spices"   is irrelevant information it's like saying  I want french fries of potatoes .


----------



## Sitha

En inglés se dice "ceviche" y en español "ceviche", "cebiche" o "sebiche".
Es un platillo preparado con pescado fresco crudo marinado en jugo de limón, lima o naranja y condimentado con chile (ají), cebolla, sal, cilantro y pimienta. En México se le suele poner ketchup y aguacate; es delicioso, pero se debe comer lo más fresco posible o corres el riesgo de sufrir una intoxicación alimenticia.
Espero te sirva para esclarecer tu duda.
Saludos,
Sitha.


----------



## pubman

nike20008 said:


> I want a  shrimp cebiche marinated in lemon and with spices .
> 
> "marinated in lemon and with spices"   is irrelevant information it's like saying  I want french fries of potatoes .



I agree


----------



## JPUIG

Singinswtt11 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if either spelling is okay or if there is a preference or what? I've seen it spelled both ways and I was curious.
> 
> Thanks guys!



La palabra correcta es CEBICHE. El uso generalizado de CEVICHE en algunas regiones de Hispanoamérica hace que la acepción sea también aceptada.


----------

